# Crazy Eights Dishcloth (K)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.simplynotable.com/2016/dish-discs/


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

I love the look of this but I'm a little confused. I'm new to short rows and have some questions: On what row do you start a new wedge? Is it on row 18? And, how do you start a new wedge? Do you pick up and knit the unworked stitches from each of previous rows in the wedge?


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Aww, here's another keeper! Nice little project for the summer while sitting on the porch or patio. Thanks!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

nice pattern, thanks for posting


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

Just watched the free Craftsy short course on short rows so please disregard my earlier (and ridiculous) question about picking up stitches.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

fshinbaum said:


> Just watched the free Craftsy short course on short rows so please disregard my earlier (and ridiculous) question about picking up stitches.


Even though this pattern calls for short rows, you don't need to wrap the stitch before you turn. It's all in garter stitch; so just follow the pattern exactly as written & it will work out fine. Have made many different circular dishcloth patterns similar to this one & they are fun to make. They can be addicting.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I've bookmarked it.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Yay! Another bookmark!


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

I really like these. And have a lot of cotton yarn. How do I make it bigger. How many would I cast on. Thanks


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for the link. You can never have too many dishcloths


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice pattern to add to the collection. Thank you.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Made quite a few of these. Work up very nicely and easy to do. And yes, just do what the pattern says. Thanks for the link and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

double post....sorry....not awake yet....jberg


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for link


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Fun! Thanks for the link.


----------



## kittyadoptioncentre (Jul 6, 2012)

oh no!! another dishcloth pattern to add to my to-do list .. sigh .. I will never get all the ones I have saved and printed knit or crocheted, especially if I keep reading everything on kp!!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Sweet! Love these!!! Thank you so much for your post


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

There are other circular clothes that are very similar Seamless_Circular_Cloth[1] and the Pinwheel Cloth take a look and pick the one you like best.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Love this pattern, it's my favorite tv watching project. And, truth be told, I have 11 of them waiting to be stitched...oh yes I am procrastinating on that LOL.


----------



## knit-wannabe (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm obviously missing something.

I've tried to make this four times now, but every time I turn and knit to the end of the row, I end up with a hole in that row.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

mookiedlite said:


> I really like these. And have a lot of cotton yarn. How do I make it bigger. How many would I cast on. Thanks


The Pinwheel Cloth pattern starts with a CO of 23 stitches & will be larger than the one posted by the OP. Here's the link.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheel-cloth


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks so much


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

knit-wannabe said:


> I'm obviously missing something.
> 
> I've tried to make this four times now, but every time I turn and knit to the end of the row, I end up with a hole in that row.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Same thing happened to me so instead of just turning at the end of each short row, I did a German Short Row. It's absolutely easy once you get in your head what to do. You could also try wrapping-and-turning or some other short Row technique.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks so much for this pattern. I have been knitting the diagonally knitted dish cloths, and am sorta tired of them. This will spark some interest in renewing my diaphragm knitting.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

For some reason I'm into making dishcloths. The almost lost dishcloths are on this site.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for this. I love knitting cloths.


----------

